
Meet the Dumbest (or Unluckiest) CFO of a Venture Capital Firm - asanwal
https://www.cbinsights.com/blog/venture-capital-cfo/
======
partisan
Or luckiest, considering that he or she will not be named, and once again,
someone gets away with absolutely unacceptable behavior.

------
2_listerine_pls
which company? What's the point of publishing then?

